# Jstar Patiently Waiting



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

NEW JOURNAL TIME

Last year in terms of progress was not to good till the end of the year, made some good strength gains and added a few kg at end of year. Was ment to bulk all year but that went to pot when had lots of family and housing problems, end of year was ment to do a powerlifting comp but pulled out due to cost and did a few bodybuilding comps, won the novice class at the NAC British.

Plans now are to bulk bulk bulk , doing a powerlifting comp in 3 week then may do some more and will def be doing a strongman comp later in the year. Will return to bodybuilding probably in late 2013 as a heavyweight.

Please check out my FB page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jay-The-Star-Carr/312069698829980

GOALS

Add 10kg + (already added 2 kg)

Win powerlifting comp DONE

Win strongman comp

Pics from last comps and some from today.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i was oposite made my best gains at the start went to poo at the end... following you al the way you big sexy beast xx


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Subbed in. Looking forward to see how you get on in the comp.

Good luck again with that chap!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ANOTHER JOURNAL!!!!!!!



You will hit them goals this year im sure mate. then you can help me hit mine.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers guys, this journal will be alot better than the last.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Cheers guys, this journal will be alot better than the last.


With regular videos, nutrition, training?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

gear use?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> With regular videos, nutrition, training?


Yes



Suprakill4 said:


> gear use?


Nope as looking to get a good sponsor this year , will pm stuff though.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Yes
> 
> Nope as looking to get a good sponsor this year , will pm stuff though.


Ok mate keep me in the loop  Im now on the fast esthers since tuesday, more jabs tonight, its 7 jabs a week!!!!!!! and i hate doing one lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

T-bar row (chest supported)

bar 20

20kg 12

40kg 12

60kg 12

80kg 9

100kg 4

80kg 8

T-bar row low grip

60kg 10

40kg 12

20kg 20

Pullups

bw 12

bw 12

bw 10

bw 8

Pulldowns reverse grip

60kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12

50kg 12 35kg 8 25kg 14

Training next week will be bench dead squat over 3 days and maybe one day with hams.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jay your a bigger photo whore than Weeman.....

Good luck this yr mate...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet today

10g bcaa's

300ml orange

Pro 12 carb 30 fat 0 cals 166

4 scrambled eggs

6 rashers bacon

Malt grain bap

Pro 75 carb 49 fat 32 cals 810

50g oats

100g wms

2 scoops whey

5g glutamine

5g creatine

Pro 59 carb 121 fat 8 cals 702

1kg chilli con carni

Pro 90 carb 78 fat 183 cals 2354

50g oats

100g wms

2 scoops whey

Pro 54 carb 121 fat 8 cals 682

2 hot cross buns

Pro 13 carb 79 fat 6 cals 240

2 scoops protein blend

300ml whole milk

Pro 56 carb 17 fat 11 cals 380

TOTALS PRO 359 CARB 495 FAT 248 CALS 5334


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck with the comp, looking in awesome shape


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Good luck with the comp, looking in awesome shape


Thanks mate , think I will do ok aslong as I dont fcuk it up lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

joshnow said:


> good luck with the goals, great commitment to recording all the diet as well will serve you well.


Thanks, used to do it all the time but got lazy, gona try keep it up so I know am getting enough.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

J you wont fvck it up as long as you lift with your head and not the ego bud... make sure your openers are easy (ie lifts you can do in your sleep with good depth for squats, pause at the bottom (waiting for the press command) in the bench and a smooth deadlift with no hitching)... dont worry mate if I can help in anyway on the day I will... just take breaths and relax and have fun... everyone will help out a good bunch of guys there... and you can laugh your ar$e off at my lifting


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Diet mate - wow. Wish I could put that ammout of calories away!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training last night

Seated ham curls

90lbs 12

110lbs 12

130lbs 12

90lbs 12

ab-adductor machines super set (starting at 60kg working upto 100kg)

20 20

14 20

12 12

8 12

Lying leg curls

40kg 12

50kg 12

60kg 12

70kg 12

80kg 8

Calf press (slow reps)

100kg 20

150kg 16

150kg 16

150kg 12


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Is it a calf press machine or is that stood up using a bar/smiths?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Is it a calf press machine or is that stood up using a bar/smiths?


Machine


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

BOOM 190kg flat bench with elbow sleeves and 185kg without.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> BOOM 190kg flat bench with elbow sleeves and 185kg without.


f**king good job man!!

....10 or 12 reps? :lol:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

paul81 said:


> f**king good job man!!
> 
> ....10 or 12 reps? :lol:


lol I wish , got them on video 2 so will upload later.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> lol I wish , got them on video 2 so will upload later.


look forward to seeing it.

feeling good for the powerlifting comp?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

paul81 said:


> look forward to seeing it.
> 
> feeling good for the powerlifting comp?


yes I am now, just gona see how squats and deads are this week , hopefully they go up 2.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck with it all m8y


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Dave said:


> Good luck with it all m8y


Cheers , have you been going gym with milky ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> Cheers , have you been going gym with milky ?


Aye, joined up last week m8


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Dave said:


> Aye, joined up last week m8


Cool, thought It was you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Aye george pointed you out, thought id say hello. Its a good gym, goods lads that run it aswell all nice enough


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

190 fcuk thats ridiculous. Well done mate!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Did a 260kg dead today and felt like could do more, got it on video 2 just need to get them off mates phone .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pure awesome mate. The progress your making is excellent. Happy for you mate.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

man I really got to start pulling my finger out and lifting more... started hearing the jaws music yet mate??? lol not long now...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Pure awesome mate. The progress your making is excellent. Happy for you mate.


I know am well chuffed , think I well get more pb's next week 2 then thats it till the comp.



Greyphantom said:


> man I really got to start pulling my finger out and lifting more... started hearing the jaws music yet mate??? lol not long now...


ha ha get it done, I wish I started training earlier for this I well could of got A 700kg total easy with some more practise. can I qualify for the worlds at this comp ?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hmmm not sure tbh... I know at the very least you can for the brits... just make sure you sink the squat right down on that first one, get the first lift for all three on the board and nothing else matter cos you will at least get a total... if you bomb its all for nought mate all the training and hard work down the tube...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> hmmm not sure tbh... I know at the very least you can for the brits... just make sure you sink the squat right down on that first one, get the first lift for all three on the board and nothing else matter cos you will at least get a total... if you bomb its all for nought mate all the training and hard work down the tube...


I will do , doing squats either 2moz or friday gona go bellow para so it easier next week when going to parallel, I will prob end up going 2 low on them all lol.

2 low is better than 2 high though


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

no such thing as too low mate... in fact some good advice I was given is to really sink that first squat as low as you can the judges see you can get a low one in and then are more likely to pass the next ones... not sure how true that is but it seems to work ok


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> no such thing as too low mate... in fact some good advice I was given is to really sink that first squat as low as you can the judges see you can get a low one in and then are more likely to pass the next ones... not sure how true that is but it seems to work ok


would it impress them if I did it on 1 leg 2


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

my heels come off the ground when I go really low though


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

dont lift your heels at all, if anything bring the toes up slightly and this should make you stay on your heels... but they will look at feet and how they go too... I got one red (the only one at my first meet) for foot placement... sigh...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> dont lift your heels at all, if anything bring the toes up slightly and this should make you stay on your heels... but they will look at feet and how they go too... I got one red (the only one at my first meet) for foot placement... sigh...


I cant help it it just happens , am i ok as long as feet dont move ?

wish i didnt think about 1 legged squats I wana try, i remember when i seen a video of 1 arm deadlifts I had to try lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

if its not a very visible thing then you might get away with it, but tbh I would really really force the heels down, work on it cos heels coming up could mean a failed lift... tbh I dont do it so not sure as they havent marked me for it, but yep feet move its all over... feet still its all good, heels coming up could = feet moving... try a slightly wider stance and that may help keep them down...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> if its not a very visible thing then you might get away with it, but tbh I would really really force the heels down, work on it cos heels coming up could mean a failed lift... tbh I dont do it so not sure as they havent marked me for it, but yep feet move its all over... feet still its all good, heels coming up could = feet moving... try a slightly wider stance and that may help keep them down...


I might be best getting squat shoes then


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tk max used to do converse all stars for cheap, found they were awesome for squatting and deadlifting, if youre looking for ones with heels then they can be a bit more pricey... but tbh I would just work on keeping the heels down... I managed to get Kate to keep her heels flat when I did a squat session with her just by widening her stance a bit and getting her toes pointing out slightly more...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> tk max used to do converse all stars for cheap, found they were awesome for squatting and deadlifting, if youre looking for ones with heels then they can be a bit more pricey... but tbh I would just work on keeping the heels down... I managed to get Kate to keep her heels flat when I did a squat session with her just by widening her stance a bit and getting her toes pointing out slightly more...


I have to do it narrow though and toes point out but heels come up even with 60kg , squat shoes with heels was on offer for 50 at strength shop


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

why have to do it narrow mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> why have to do it narrow mate?


My hips are narrow so cant get wide and am very unflexable


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ooooohhhh I see... if you can hit parallel while keeping the heels down just make sure that happens...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mate you are a fcuking animal. Easy!!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate you are a fcuking animal. Easy!!!!





joshnow said:


> look like action man mate on the deads, cracking work as well with ultra slow negative on the dead.


Thanks guys , got some more to upload 2moz, got a bench with 180kg with slight pause on chest and no elbow sleeves


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> Nice lifting! Please don't take this the wrong way, its all constructive criticism, I could kiss your ar5e, but where would that get you?
> 
> Those lifts you just posted would all fail in a competition. You jerk on the deadlift, can't do that. And no pause on the bench. I take it you know this of course. I imagine you have a raw competition 250kg deadlift and a competition bench of 170kg. Where is your squat? Are you completely below parallel, at "world's" you better be...but if you are only around 180-200kg (all nebie powerlifters have a squat that lags FAR behind bench and dead, because your CNS is not trained properly...) that puts you at about 620-30 for a total (the best lifter in Scotland @ 93 has a 660 competition total raw, the best 83kg, 615kg competiton raw...not in the 'gym', but in competiton, completely different)...and anything below 700 raw in competitition is far from being really competitive at the international level. Look at the recent worlds in Czech.... And you are not close to international "green light" lifts that total over 700kg from what I can see.... Wait for the lifts to happen under competition pressure...do you have a coach training you for lifts in competition style? So many little things happen during a lift at competition, squat for instance especially, and if you mess one little thing up: red light. Its not simply going in there and jerking, grunting up a bunch of weight. If it was, well then there would be a lot more pl'ers and ALOT higher totals. Keep the confidence high, but you need a reality check if you think you could qualify for world's at this point...maybe in a few years.


yes I know both wouldnt count, but they was highest so posted them, bench I can do 180kg with pause and hold at top and yes prob 250 with dead but will be stronger next week so think 260 will be good , and squat videos to come shortly. I dont know much about raw stuff but seen a guy with world records and he had a 695 total am not deluded thinking am gona lift what I did in videos in comp but I am adding weight every week and am no were near my maxes so give it a month or 2 and I will p!ss over 700kg .


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

just watching the vids def the deads needs to be one smooth pull J... that dip in the middle is dodgy... the bench is a good heavy gym lift but come comp time depending on the judge who is giving the press command it could be there for a second, which doesnt seem long when youre with a beautiful woman but with that weight sitting there and you just want to drive that sucker up maaaaan thats a lifetime... lol...

re the squat as I have said really concentrate on parallel or just below while keeping the feet flat... alway make your first lift (for all 3 lifts) a nice easy one esp on the first comp (Tania George imparted this wisdom to me as did Merat and a few other very good PLers and man they are soooo right)... the platform changes everything as the worlds showed in my squat efforts... you have 60secs to do the lift just make sure you take that to set up right and properly and make a good strong lift... cant wait to see you there buddy, its going to be awesome seeing you smash some weights...

Empire Boy some good advice and great constructive criticism there... all absolutely true re competing vs gym... if only gym and comp were the same sigh...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I know you guys are trying to help but I know 100% they gym lifts and I never said I can get a 700kg total at this comp I said if I had longer to prepare as am adding like 10kg to my lifts each week , all videos I upload are just stuff I have done in the gym dosent mean am going to the comp and gona try press 190kg , I would only try that if I had done say 210 in the above video style.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Squat session last night

bar 20

bar 12

60kg 3

100kg 3

140kg 1

180kg 1

220kg 1

240kg 1

250kg 1

Legs didnt even feel like they had been trained due to lack of volume , was a good session but just lack confidence in my lifting ability. Next week will be sorting what weights am gona do at the comp and keep working on squat depth so its all good for the comp.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Thinking about doing this leading up to the comp, today tuesday wednesday train then have thursday friday off and then train 3 days again then off till comp , that gives me 5 days till comp after last session. This way I can do each lift twice before comp, think I can add 20kg onto my total lifts and would help me practice lifts more.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

270kg Deadlift 10kg up from last week.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

I really hope that noise at the end of the vid want your back!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> I really hope that noise at the end of the vid want your back!


Ha ha no it wasn't


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job with the deadlift chap!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

New goals

Seen as I seem to smash ones I pick pretty fast will make these harder.

300kg Deadlift this will be well over 3 times bodyweight (can already do 3 times)

200kg Bench press and start getting good reps with 180kg.

Also I set a goal a few week ago to get to top of sugden barbell under 95kg raw 23-40 age group and I have done that.

New goal for this is top spot on under 95kg any age raw, curently in 3rd place.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Back and shoulder are both sore on left side and keep getting cramps, really need a new bed as mine is fcuked and I wake up in morning fcuked and not refreshed.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Bench session

Bar 12

Bar 12

60kg 10

60kg 6

100kg 4

140kg 3

140kg 1

160kg 1

170kg 1

180kg 1 (all with long pause on chest and hold at the top)

sleeves on

192.5kg 1 PB

sleeves and wrist wraps off

140kg 3

100kg 6

100kg 6

60kg 6


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Back feels slightly better today but shoulder still sore but thats good as dont need shoulder for powerlifting.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Last day of training tomorrow before comp, still not picked opening lifts yet.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

just looked up jstarcarr in the dictionary

it means winner!

good luck!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

General update , did some yoga yesterday and really enjoyed it , also went to nando's for the first time and had a hot chicken and garlic bread and 2 slices of cheese cake , was very nice.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

tprice said:


> just looked up jstarcarr in the dictionary
> 
> it means winner!
> 
> good luck!


ha ha we shall see, dont feel to confident atm but all will be ok I hope lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck mate. Get someone to video it for you.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

My FB page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jay-The-Star-Carr/312069698829980

If you got FB please give it a like, thanks J.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Squat

Bar 10

Bar 5

70kg 5

120kg 3

170kg 2

220kg 1

Bench

Bar 10

Bar 5

70kg 5 (all with long pause at top and bottom)

120kg 5 '' ''

150kg 1

Deadlift

Bar 10

70kg 5

120kg 3

170kg 1

200kg 1

70kg 5

70kg 5


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just got back from my comp, placed 1st in my first ever powerlifting comp


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

well done with placing 1st


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha!!!! That's awesome mate knew you could do it!! Any videos mate??


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

RESULT!!

what did you lift bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome result m8, well done!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha!!!! That's awesome mate knew you could do it!! Any videos mate??


yes should have some soon



tprice said:


> RESULT!!
> 
> what did you lift bro


660kg , was pleased as did a few fcuk ups.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ur an animal bro. welldone - onwards n upwards


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> ur an animal bro. welldone - onwards n upwards


thanks mate , may give the brits a go see if I can smash 700kg


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

squat pic


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Well done man smashed it


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

couple more pics


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking big in the pics mate! Lwgs look great.

Not a fan of the fcuking girls school socks though lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking big in the pics mate! Lwgs look great.
> 
> Not a fan of the fcuking girls school socks though lol.


ha ha they football socks and had to wear them for deads, some girl actually had school girl socks with little bows on them though.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha. Well done anyway. Must be made up about how you done.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. Well done anyway. Must be made up about how you done.


yes well pleased not sure if I should do the Brits though as will have to stay same weight


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

And you want to gain? Moght aswel try and male weight for it! What an opportunity that would be mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> And you want to gain? Moght aswel try and male weight for it! What an opportunity that would be mate.


yes , think I could gain a few kg and still be ok, but then I would qualify for worlds if I didnt fcuk out up so that would be more time at same weight .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Your young mate and gain easy. I say fully commit to it!!!! Your obviously suited to it, you won your first comp for god sake lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Your young mate and gain easy. I say fully commit to it!!!! Your obviously suited to it, you won your first comp for god sake lol


well gona think this week , and am not young am old lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Need to go gym , cant stand being at home doing nothing , may go do hams and calfs this week then back to gym as normal next week.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lol. How's your living situation now mate. Got your own house?

Still need to get down for a session


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. How's your living situation now mate. Got your own house?
> 
> Still need to get down for a session


nope not yet , not really been looking just focusing on training atm.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

J they didnt have bows they were "place holders" 

and youre not old mate... youre nearly half my age lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

joshnow said:


> good move on the facebook page, think you will get decent sponsors soon enough winning comps and powerlifting with the physique you have, what's a possible aim total in your mind for your next powerlifting comp if you decided to compete again at your current weight, have you looked at competing equipped with powerlifting gear.


Yes thought getting it started sooner will only help, Gona get some good video's up 2. I want 700kg, Think I can easy do that with a little more training , If I wait longer to compete I want over 700kg as I can def squat and dead alot more. Not interested in equipped atm.



Greyphantom said:


> J they didnt have bows they were "place holders"
> 
> and youre not old mate... youre nearly half my age lol


am nearly 30 , so you doing the oap class at the Brits


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

oi in my day we used to lift in the snow up hill both ways


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Well seen as am sat doing nothing I am gona work out all my plans for the year regarding training, diet, competing ect. I have rough ideas and a main goal (to go back to bodybuilding super huge and make a big impact) but this needs to be carefully structured in order for me to succeed.

I have won the first bodybuilding and powerlifting competitions that I ever entered so on the list of goals is to win my first ever strongman comp and make it a hat trick.

Will be posting up my plans, goals and some predictions as soon as I have them sorted.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

jstar can you make me as massive as you, then you can say your 'apprentice' or whatever also won his first show lol then youd have all 4 crowns!

good luck if you do the strongman thing 3 first places would be an epic acheivement mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

tprice said:


> jstar can you make me as massive as you, then you can say your 'apprentice' or whatever also won his first show lol then youd have all 4 crowns!
> 
> good luck if you do the strongman thing 3 first places would be an epic acheivement mate


lol am to lazy for an apprentice atm , just get yourself focused , I did everything I have achieved myself.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

haha unfortunately im too far away anyway 

ill be following your route to your strongman though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck mate!! Be great if you get the hat trick.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

tprice said:


> haha unfortunately im too far away anyway
> 
> ill be following your route to your strongman though





Suprakill4 said:


> Good luck mate!! Be great if you get the hat trick.


Thanks guys , I want to try do some big things this year.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

And that's why you do so well mate. You set good goals and fcuking stick to it untill you achieve it. Great determination.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> And that's why you do so well mate. You set good goals and fcuking stick to it untill you achieve it. Great determination.


Thanks , and you got to not give up, thats what I used to do alot. I would also make up excuses why I couldnt do something.



joshnow said:


> good luck on the goals for the year, definetly not lacking confidence, and if you dont believe in yourself who will eh.
> 
> would suggest you look at some of the best 105kg guys on sugden and see what worked for certain weaknesses and what didnt work that well, how they break down certain comps into training for them specifically, you can get some interesting insight from them I typically only look at the 3x bodyweight deadlifters, 2.5x bodyweight squatters, and 160kg overhead + pressers,


Yes sounds like a good idea , then I will now when am 100% ready and if I can win.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mate you MUST be on fcuking drugs to pose like thst and pull the faces you pull lol!!!!!!

Great achievements but posing in the mandatory normal poses need work still to show off your physique as best you can. I'm no expert obviously having never competed but maybe just hold the pose for a second or two?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate you MUST be on fcuking drugs to pose like thst and pull the faces you pull lol!!!!!!
> 
> Great achievements but posing in the mandatory normal poses need work still to show off your physique as best you can. I'm no expert obviously having never competed but maybe just hold the pose for a second or two?


ha ha not think the second one is better


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah by a milE lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah by a milE lol


First 1 was 2010 second 1 was 2011


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest today

Bench

Bar 20

Bar 20

60kg 12

100kg 12

120kg 12

140kg 8

150kg 3

120kg 8

100kg 8

Decline bench

60kg 12

100kg 12

100kg 12

Cable flyes

25lbs 16

25lbs 16

25lbs 16

20lbs 16


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Off to the gym for a back session , cant wait to deadlift , not gona go to heavy though as still sore and I hurt my shoulder doing deadlift.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Let me' know how it gets on mate. Done normal deads today and only pulled a disappointing top set of 180x4


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Let me' know how it gets on mate. Done normal deads today and only pulled a disappointing top set of 180x4


180 x 4 is good I only did 170 for 6 then went for 220 for 3 but shoulder twinged so just did 1 rep and am pretty pleased with that.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Deadlifts

Bar 12

Bar 12

70kg 12

120kg 6

170kg 6

220kg 1

170kg 3

120kg 4

Pulldowns

50kg 12

80kg 12

90kg 12

100kg 12

Seated hammer rows

80kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 12

100kg 12

Hyper extensions

bw 20

10kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

8 simple rules mate..


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> 8 simple rules mate..


Ha ha was you thinking all the way home


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I had to google it ..!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't get it?

Thanks mate but was hoping to beat my 205 x 3 personal best.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I don't get it?
> 
> Thanks mate but was hoping to beat my 205 x 3 personal best.


something we was talking about in the gym, your not far off though just keep at it, think you been doing them gay machine ones recently.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Feeling good today, gona train arms for the first time in ages today. Diet is going well on maintenance cals and mostly clean, will be starting a 4 week bulk next week. Can only really add 1kg lean mass if I do the BPC British.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Are you just doin pl this year mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Are you just doin pl this year mate?


Gona do strongman 2 , def no bodybuilding though.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just cooked up another 2 days worth of meals , Diet mainly consists of

Pomegranate, blueberrie, acai juice

Orange juice

Lamb

Beef

Chicken

Wholemeal bread

Mushrooms

Lettuce

Peppers

Water chestnut

Rice

Noodles

Various sauces

Whey

Slow realise protein blend

Also cakes and biscuits as and when needed


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All good food there. I'm training arms today too. I just superset biceps with triceps and 4 exercises each, 12 sets in total on each and they are growing more than ever now at around 17 inches which I'm happy with.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice balance,almost a classic look to yoi mate,keep it up!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Very nice balance,almost a classic look to yoi mate,keep it up!


Thanks pal, aim to leave the classic look behind soon and add some good solid muscle.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Cooking food in advance didnt go 2 well , was ill all day yesterday. gona keep things simple and just have oats protein powder and weatbix protein powder as main meals and cook 1 meal a day for tea or post workout.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

good shape bud


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Sharpiedj said:


> good shape bud


Thanks


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

what are your goals within the next 5 years? from a bbing perspective?

just add more size?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

tprice said:


> what are your goals within the next 5 years? from a bbing perspective?
> 
> just add more size?


2-3 years get to around 105- 110kg and win a UKBFF qualifier under 100kg then place top 3 at Brits

5 years win Brits


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

good man, how old are you and how long training?

if you win brits what happens then? compete abroad at bigger events?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

tprice said:


> good man, how old are you and how long training?
> 
> if you win brits what happens then? compete abroad at bigger events?


29 and just over 10 years but training properly last 3 year.

Not thought that far ahead yet, just gona see how things go , if things are going well and it looks like it will happen then I will start to think about it. Atm am not thinking past may this year.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah thats fair enough i was just being nosey!

your certainly on the right tracks though


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Pic from the NAC-UK Overall , just ordered the dvd at last lol so should have some show footage next week.

This was the last bb show I did in november.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

is that the one you won? or another


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

tprice said:


> is that the one you won? or another


Yes I won the novice class


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Pic from the NAC-UK Overall , just ordered the dvd at last lol so should have some show footage next week.
> 
> This was the last bb show I did in november.


Jay this is definitely the best I have ever seem you look by far. Look awesome in this picture !!!!

Great mindset and goals mate I hope you reach them! Need to train together so you can motivate me and look at my form etc 

Why the lack of cooked meals mate, 1 per day???????


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Jay this is definitely the best I have ever seem you look by far. Look awesome in this picture !!!!
> 
> Great mindset and goals mate I hope you reach them! Need to train together so you can motivate me and look at my form etc
> 
> Why the lack of cooked meals mate, 1 per day???????


Thanks and we do dont we, I poisoned myself yesterday cooking meals in advance lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hahaha. How????? Have you tried chicken cooked in gyros spice before with natural yoghurt with shredded cucumber mixed in then in a wholemeal wrap. Try it if not, its amazing.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha. How????? Have you tried chicken cooked in gyros spice before with natural yoghurt with shredded cucumber mixed in then in a wholemeal wrap. Try it if not, its amazing.


Not sure , might not have been that but just gona make simple stuff I can eat straight away, may give that a try as sounds nice, just on a bag of haribo's and a cake now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Please try it mate. It is gorgeous and a good meal. Get the gyros spice from tesco about 35p and goes a long way its in the foreign aisle.

I need to massively up my food intake although just coming off blast and onto a 6 week cruise so maybe wait untill next blast??


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Please try it mate. It is gorgeous and a good meal. Get the gyros spice from tesco about 35p and goes a long way its in the foreign aisle.
> 
> I need to massively up my food intake although just coming off blast and onto a 6 week cruise so maybe wait untill next blast??


yes I would wait , there are lots of cals in haribo and cake


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Useless cals for me I will get fat lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Useless cals for me I will get fat lol.


I need my junk food or I would die, sugar is more addictive than heroin


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You've tried heroin? Lol.

I had two mixed grills and a maccie d's this week.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Feeling miles better today , off to the gym soon for a leg session.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one. Smash it mate!

I have done legs today and enjoyed it. I trimmed my leg hair this morning and must have lost a lot of water and bit of fat because quads were really vascular compares to how I have seen them for over a year.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Squats

Bar 12

Bar 12

70kg 8

120kg 6

150kg 6

180kg 6

120kg 12

Leg extensions

4x 45kg 12

Lying leg curls

30kg 12

40kg 12

50kg 12

60kg 10

Seated leg curls

90lbs 12

120lbs 12

150lbs 8

120lbs 8

Inner thigh machine

50lbs 12

60lbs 10

75lbs 8

75lbs 8


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice workout mate! Good squatting, i rarely go over 140kg now


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice workout mate! Good squatting, i rarely go over 140kg now


Weight doesn't matter though and 140kg is good if going very low.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes that is low mate, was doing 200 before but not low enough. legs still growin and thats all that matters to me. Done legs yesterday and was so nice to see them vascular although im meant to be bulking not getting more vascular lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Off to the gym soon for a light shoulder session as been having a few probs with shoulders. Then will be doing some yoga , this will be the second time I have done this, I am trying to work on my flexibility as at the minute its really poor.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yoga, LOL. couldnt imagine you doing that haha.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes that is low mate, was doing 200 before but not low enough. legs still growin and thats all that matters to me. Done legs yesterday and was so nice to see them vascular although im meant to be bulking not getting more vascular lol.


In men though legs should always be lean , you would have to have high bodyfat to loose condition in legs.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yoga, LOL. couldnt imagine you doing that haha.


Ha ha it was pretty good , not as gay as I thought it would be.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> In men though legs should always be lean , you would have to have high bodyfat to loose condition in legs.


Yeah thats true, they are always lean, but my gut isnt lol.



jstarcarr said:


> Ha ha it was pretty good , not as gay as I thought it would be.


HAHA, i might give it a shot, you dont wear them socks when you do it do you? LOL Bet theres plenty of woman in lycra to perv at?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah thats true, they are always lean, but my gut isnt lol.
> 
> HAHA, i might give it a shot, you dont wear them socks when you do it do you? LOL Bet theres plenty of woman in lycra to perv at?


lol no you take shoes and socks off, the gym I go is a mma gym so its mostly fighters lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> lol no you take shoes and socks off, the gym I go is a mma gym so its mostly fighters lol


Oh........ fcuk that then lol. i would do it if there was cameltoe involved.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Goals for the first half of this year.

Win my first strongman comp (will be starting a video diary of my training and diet next week leading up to this.)

Place top 3 at the BPC 'RAW' British powerlifting finals and get a British record.

Add 1kg solid muscle (this is all I can add due to the 90kg class limit.)

Bench 200kg and deadlift 300kg


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Been abit ill last few days but the fire is still burning , gona smash everything and starting filming a video diary for the lead upto the strongman comp. First video should be done this week or maybe next.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest & triceps

Bench

Bar 12

Bar 10

60kg 8

100kg 6

140kg 5

160kg 4

160kg 3

Pec dec

30kg 12

30kg 12

30kg 12

30kg 12

Close grip bench

Bar 12

70kg 8

120kg 4

70kg 4

70kg 4

Single arm dumbbell extensions

12.5kg 12

12.5kg 12

12.5kg 12

10kg 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Still feeling abit ill and having a wisdom tooth pulled out today, gona have a good rest after this and prob back gym saturday.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Gym went well, trained back and did some cardio for the first time in ages. I got some good footage aswell and also did a session of yoga, getting slightly more flexible.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Show us the footage then mate. How's was the dentists? Lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Show us the footage then mate. How's was the dentists? Lol


all went well , they pulled it out in like 10 secs, well better than my old dentist.

I am making a video diary thing so will post 1 video per week , just editing stuff at the min.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh........ fcuk that then lol. i would do it if there was cameltoe involved.


the camel toe would walk stright out if they saw you walk in LoL


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

The first video for my journey to my first strongman competition is done , just converting it and uploading. The first video is an introduction and tells how I got to this point.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> the camel toe would walk stright out if they saw you walk in LoL


Only because of health and safety because they would be slipping all over the place from gettin that wet  lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very motivational video mate. Seriously enjoyed watching that!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Very motivational video mate. Seriously enjoyed watching that!!


Thanks should get better now I have got the intro out the way, time for some real training ,


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look forward to it mate. Your editing is getting better.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Look forward to it mate. Your editing is getting better.


still needs work but I just cba as everything kept going wrong so just fixed up main things.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just found out I came 4th overall in my first pl comp http://sportscore.info/


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You hammered most of the people way heavier than you!! Well done mate amazing achievement.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> You hammered most of the people way heavier than you!! Well done mate amazing achievement.


And I have still got lots more to come at this weight , cant wait till the British finals.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

VIDEO IT THIS TIME!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> VIDEO IT THIS TIME!


Ha ha yes am gona take someone with me or pay someone to do it lol, its in essex though so long way.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained back and biceps today, did speed deadlifts upto 140kg then normal upto 260kg (felt good first time going heavy after comp)

Then did a drop set on close grip cable pulldowns then seated ez bar curls.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good stuff mate, i can only dream of doing a 260 deadlift!!

Is it me or are peoples posing getting worse (not yours). The guy next to you who wasnt in good condition, his posing was terrible!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good stuff mate, i can only dream of doing a 260 deadlift!!
> 
> Is it me or are peoples posing getting worse (not yours). The guy next to you who wasnt in good condition, his posing was terrible!


lol its hard work posing , I can do it at home and in the gym fine but then on stage it all goes to pot, also I think some people are deluded in what they see in the mirror or do not truly know what bodybuilding is.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> lol its hard work posing , I can do it at home and in the gym fine but then on stage it all goes to pot, also I think some people are deluded in what they see in the mirror or do not truly know what bodybuilding is.


Yeah thats true mate, yours looked better than i have seen previously mate so can see ya been practicing just the other guy had no clue. I dont see the point in going through the whole prep and getting to good condition, then not knowing how to best show that physique off.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah thats true mate, yours looked better than i have seen previously mate so can see ya been practicing just the other guy had no clue. I dont see the point in going through the whole prep and getting to good condition, then not knowing how to best show that physique off.


I forgot my routine thats why I looked like I didnt have a clue lol, I know what you mean , next show there will be big changes and I will pose miles better, after watching that I seem to fcuk up hamstring poses I tense them but then let them relax am not pushing my feet into the ground.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah i can see that mate, i have no clue either although i do practice everyday. I think as long as you can hit the mandatories well then you can easily put a routine together,.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

First strongman session done , fitness needs to be improved alot , think Ive broke my toe 2 lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> First strongman session done , fitness needs to be improved alot , think Ive broke my toe 2 lol.


Your such a hypochondriac.......... lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Your such a hypochondriac.......... lol


Well its black and swollen and doesnt point the same way as my other toes lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Well its black and swollen and doesnt point the same way as my other toes lol


LOL crack it back into shape mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL crack it back into shape mate.


I pushed it back but still looks abit bent, will go hospital 2moz if it gets worse. Just dont fancy a big spaz boot


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I pushed it back but still looks abit bent, will go hospital 2moz if it gets worse. Just dont fancy a big spaz boot


HAHA, will look better than ya football socks pulled right up mate LOL!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA, will look better than ya football socks pulled right up mate LOL!


am gona look like a right tool, I have got big red marks on my arms 2 from lifting the atlas stones


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> am gona look like a right tool, I have got big red marks on my arms 2 from lifting the atlas stones


LOL, come on mate, must be used to it by now?????


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah i can see that mate, i have no clue either although i do practice everyday. I think as long as you can hit the mandatories well then you can easily put a routine together,.


Posing gets side lined the closer shows get it seems. You get more and more knackered I hate the posing session but the most important part  I'm crap at posing lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

It's hard to remember to keep everything tight. Most will just do back and biceps on thst pose but gotta keep the hams tight, glutes, calves etc. I practice a lot so hopefully be ok IF I compete next year lol. I'll avoid any comp your doing ojay because no doubt I'll do classics too and not going up against you lol. God I'll be bricking it. Worst fear - getting a lob on backstage and getting called out lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Decline benched 180kg for 6 reps today, strength is coming and all is going good.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow!!! Great strength mate madness. Wish I was as strong. Aimin to do 130kg for reps on this cycle but shall see.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained shoulders today , left shoulder still not 100%

Standing barbell press

40kg 12

60kg 12

80kg 8

60kg 22

Single arm dumbbell overhead press

started at 35kg and worked upto 60kg going up in 5kg increasements

Hammer press machine seated

40kg 4x 20


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

60kg 1 arm press - jesus mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> 60kg 1 arm press - jesus mate.


There not that hard , could ov easy done more if used wrist wraps as my wrist was first thing to give.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained legs on friday, nothing special just squats and ham curls then ab and adductor machines.

Part 3 of my road to becoming a strongman is nearly finished.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained chest today

Dumbbell press

12.5kg 20

20kg 12

32.5kg 12

42.5kg 12

57.5kg 12

65kg 8

70kg 6 PB

Pec dec

20kg 16

30kg 12

35kg 12

30kg 17


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

70kg db press. Fcuking hell mate lol!!!! You would out anyone to shame at my gym and there's some big lads in there. Crazy strength.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> 70kg db press. Fcuking hell mate lol!!!! You would out anyone to shame at my gym and there's some big lads in there. Crazy strength.


Thanks mate, strength is good , I kept trying to talk myself out of it , wasnt that hard really, they jump to 80kg next so gona give them a go in a few month, I rek I could do 75kg now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shame its such a big jump up mate!! I am trying the 50s next week I thought that was good but bet you warm up on them lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Shame its such a big jump up mate!! I am trying the 50s next week I thought that was good but bet you warm up on them lol.


ha ha get it done , they felt light upto 57.5kg


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> ha ha get it done , they felt light upto 57.5kg


Im not a fcuking animal like you though. 50's are going up next chest session for sure!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Im not a fcuking animal like you though. 50's are going up next chest session for sure!!


Make sure you do get them done, no slacking.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

70kg each arm?!?!?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Make sure you do get them done, no slacking.


i will be even if i fail im trying them mate for certain. Motivation is high.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MacUK said:


> 70kg each arm?!?!?


Course it is lol. Otherwise it would be 35kg each arm which would be pathetic haha.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Course it is lol. Otherwise it would be 35kg each arm which would be pathetic haha.


...puts dumbells down and quits the gym..

i'm on 35kg atm lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

MacUK said:


> ...puts dumbells down and quits the gym..
> 
> i'm on 35kg atm lol


Weight is irrelevant aslong as your pushing yourself and stressing the muscle.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Weight is irrelevant aslong as your pushing yourself and stressing the muscle.


True but mac is a pussaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Decline bench

Bar 12

60kg 8

100kg 6

140kg 6

180kg 2

200kg 1 (pb)

220kg fail

210kg 1 (pb)

Incline bench

60kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 20

60kg 20

Pec dec

25kg 20

35kg 12

40kg 12

25kg 17


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained hamstrings adductor's and calfs yesterday, went pretty heavy and for low reps 4-8 . The inside of my leg is killing now and was pumped really bad yesterday lol. Gona attempt a personal best on deadlifts this week.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Deadlift session was crap again , had to use a crap bar and found out floor was not level , got to 260kg again and legs started to give, gona have a rest and start training legs heavy again to try combat this. I had a really good arm session yesterday , nice and heavy.

Leg session on friday was really good, did leg press , about 10 sets of 5 and maxed out the weight on it and then had to balance a plate on top to get a little extra weight. Then I did 5 sets of leg extensions upto 80kg at high reps.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate an banalacing plates on leg press lol. You be doing it ronnie coleman style soon and gettin people to sit on it!!

Whats the plans now. Any comps anytime soon?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate an banalacing plates on leg press lol. You be doing it ronnie coleman style soon and gettin people to sit on it!!
> 
> Whats the plans now. Any comps anytime soon?


ha ha funny you should say about getting people 2 sit on it, will be doing a video hopefully soon with people as extra weight (thats all I can say for now)

got strongman comp in 2 week and British pl finals in 2 month.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HAHA look forward to it. Get some nice female models to sit on it to make the video extra special.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA look forward to it. Get some nice female models to sit on it to make the video extra special.


ha ha yep thats the plan , some camel toe 2


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> ha ha yep thats the plan , some camel toe 2


God i love CT!!!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> God i love CT!!!!!!!!! lol.


gona get them to wear proper tiny bikins 2


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> gona get them to wear proper tiny bikins 2


  cant wait haha, in fact, ill come to train with you when this happens, just to make sure it all goes ok lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> cant wait haha, in fact, ill come to train with you when this happens, just to make sure it all goes ok lol.


ha ha I may need a second camera man to capture all angles of camel toe


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> ha ha I may need a second camera man to capture all angles of camel toe


Im in!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained chest today

Decline

Bar 12

60kg 12

100kg 5

140kg 3

180kg 1

200kg 1

210kg 1 (filmed but someone stood in the way to watch)

210kg 1 (filmed but wasnt happy)

210kg 1 (filmed but hit rack )

210kg fail

then did some high rep pec dec and dips

here is the 1 watch able video from session


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome pressing buddy

subbed as missed this journal before now

will catch up great stuff buddy


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> awesome pressing buddy
> 
> subbed as missed this journal before now
> 
> will catch up great stuff buddy


Thanks pal , only just seen your new journal , wondered why u aint been posting.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Jesus! What sort of target are you looking at for comp?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

OJay said:


> Jesus! What sort of target are you looking at for comp?


Crazy strength eh!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

OJay said:


> Jesus! What sort of target are you looking at for comp?


For the British finals am hoping for 190kg , just gona see how it goes , british record is 185kg so anything over that lol.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ur an inspiration mate. keep it up


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> ur an inspiration mate. keep it up


Thanks mate and will do.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Arms session

Ez bar curls

20kg 12

40kg 12

50kg 12

65kg 10

Seated dumbell curls

15kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

Machine preacher curls

30kg 12

50kg 12

65kg 8

75kg 6

Machine pushdowns

50kg 12

70kg 12

95kg 12

115kg 12

Cable rope pushdowns

4 sets of 12

Cable kickbacks

3 sets of 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Off to the gym now for a full leg session , not just squats this time , gona go light aswell cos not doing anything that involves legs at my comp so no point pushing things .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterdays leg session

Squats

bar 5

60kg 5

100kg 5

140kg 5

180kg 5

Leg extensions

50kg 12

70kg 12

85kg 12

Lying ham curls

40kg 12

55kg 12

65kg 12

65kg 12

Donkey calf raises

150kg 20

150kg 20

150kg 30


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

180 squats is still impressive mate lol.

You been up to much this weekend? Just at cinema to watch that hunger games then off for a nandos.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> 180 squats is still impressive mate lol.
> 
> You been up to much this weekend? Just at cinema to watch that hunger games then off for a nandos.


nope am skint for a couple of weeks


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Slept on my wrist funny and its really painful now and also got a sore ankle, not sure what's wrong with it but its been aching for a while now and feel uncomfortable . Hope everything will be ok for comp , just taking things easy now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ice pack on it mate and get it wrapped up.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ice pack on it mate and get it wrapped up.


its feeling better now so hopefully better for weekend.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Pics from Bodypower http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/179972-phil-heath-branch-warren-bodypower.html


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Some videos from Bodypower


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

some more


----------



## Bigct (Feb 25, 2012)

Really enjoyed the videos, Phil heath looks miles better than Branch warren.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Bigct said:


> Really enjoyed the videos, Phil heath looks miles better than Branch warren.


Thanks mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just started a bulk , will post diet info this week , gona hit this hard.

Training is gona be heavy but with higher reps for now , will be looking to get a 750kg + gym total on bench squat and dead within 2 months, that will be 50kg up from the start of the year.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Decline bench

Bar 12

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 12

180kg 1

200kg 1

Dumbbell flat bench

40kg 12 (pulled chest again)

Machine press

60kg 4 x 12

Machine flyes

35kg 4 x 12

Standing overhead tricep extensions

30kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 12

30kg 20

Rope pushdowns

12 60lbs

12 100lbs

12 130lbs

12 150lbs

Seated pushdowns

40kg 20

40kg 20

40kg 20

40kg 30


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained biceps and calves today

Did a brutal set competition and got 40-41 reps after a few warm up sets and getting used to being against the wall, here is the video.






Dumbbell curls

20kg 12

25kg 10

27.5kg 7

30kg 6

calf raises

60kg 30

100kg 30

100kg 30

100kg 40

will try brutal set again on thursday as I think I can get 50


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

That's one good goal your going to hit buddy. Sure you got the mind set to achieve. Easy good luck


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Did brutal set again for comp and got 46 reps


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Gona train legs later starting with hamstrings, cant wait till the NABBA Britain finals tomorrow as it should be a good show with some real monsters


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Lying ham curls

35kg 20

45kg 12

55kg 12

60kg 12

40kg 20

Seated ham curls

90lbs 14

110lbs 12

90lbs 12

50lbs 20

Leg press

100kg 20

150kg 12

180kg 12

200kg 20

Leg extensions

40kg 12

60kg 12

70kg 12

80kg 12

Standing calf raises

40kg 20

50kg 20

60kg 12

80kg 12

40kg 20


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

NABBA was awesome yesterday , some real motivation to get huge .

Chest tomorrow with decline bench while still having trouble with chest and shoulder. Been on maintenance cals at weekend so back to super bulking 2moz

Goals for very near future are 200kg flat bench and 220kg decline bench

Pics from NABBA

http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/official-live-reports-interviews-82/%2Anabba-britain-finals-2012-live-reports%2A-9849/index9.html


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Todays chest session

Decline bench

Bar 18

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 8

160kg 1 (just testing how shoulder felt)

180kg 5

200kg 3 (PB)

Pec dec

25kg 12

35kg 12

45kg 12

50kg 12

Cable flyes (low pully 1 arm at a time)

25lbs 12

35lbs 12

45lbs 12

45lbs 12


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> Todays chest session
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> ...


Is the higher reps working good for your chest? I use 8-10 but dont gain much size on mine.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ukmeathead said:


> Is the higher reps working good for your chest? I use 8-10 but dont gain much size on mine.


My chest aint that good and done pretty much 10-12 reps on compound stuff all the time . Now I do 3-8 reps on compounds and I feel this is helping .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you do your strongman comp ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> you do your strongman comp ?


yes but wasn't very good as only 5 people , looking to do a novice one at the end of the year.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

what time did you train mate ?

Not seen you in there for a while.

:thumbup1:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> what time did you train mate ?
> 
> Not seen you in there for a while.
> 
> :thumbup1:


half 10 today , what time you been going


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> half 10 today , what time you been going


Been away for 10 days mate but usually the evning as you know.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> yes but wasn't very good as only 5 people , looking to do a novice one at the end of the year.


got a link or details ? dont matter if it was 2 or 20 people a comp is a comp .

so where was it ?

what were events ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> got a link or details ? dont matter if it was 2 or 20 people a comp is a comp .
> 
> so where was it ?
> 
> what were events ?


No it was on fb a friend told me about it as was run by a friend of his and it looked like a small comp so thought it would be good experience and not 2 hard. Events log press, caber toss, stones, medley, crucifix axe hold. Got some video from it just need to edit it as been busy with work so not had time.

It was in rippon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> No it was on fb a friend told me about it as was run by a friend of his and it looked like a small comp so thought it would be good experience and not 2 hard. Events log press, caber toss, stones, medley, crucifix axe hold. Got some video from it just need to edit it as been busy with work so not had time.
> 
> It was in rippon


you mean ripon north yorkshire ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> you mean ripon north yorkshire ?


Lol yes that would be the place


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> Lol yes that would be the place


cool im from ripon , who was running the comp and where in ripon was it ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> cool im from ripon , who was running the comp and where in ripon was it ?


Not sure , it was outside near some water . when you planning on competing again? I want to do a more established comp towards the end of the year when I have put some more size on.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> Not sure , it was outside near some water . when you planning on competing again? I want to do a more established comp towards the end of the year when I have put some more size on.


narrows it down a bit :lol:

look forward to the vid mate 

im doing a qualfier for the uk`s on 16th , feel weak at mo .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> narrows it down a bit :lol:
> 
> look forward to the vid mate
> 
> im doing a qualfier for the uk`s on 16th , feel weak at mo .


cool, good luck :thumb: Do you know any1 who is doing boltons strongest man , think am gona go down and watch it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> cool, good luck :thumb: Do you know any1 who is doing boltons strongest man , think am gona go down and watch it.


cheers , i think steve day is doing it .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Me in my Maxiraw vest @MaxiRAW


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Fridays training

Squats

bar 12

60kg 12

100kg 8

140kg 8

180kg 8

Stiff leg deads (on a box)

70kg 12

70kg 12

70kg 12

70kg 12

Lying ham curls

35kg 12

45kg 12

45kg 12

45kg 12

Seated ham curls

90lbs 20

90lbs 20

90lbs 17

Seated calf raises

25kg 20

50kg 20

50kg 20

50kg 20


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I will probably be doing chest tomorrow , Not sure if I should go for decline bench 200kg x 5 and wait till next week for a single 220kg x 1 or just go straight for the 220.

220kg for 1 is a goal I want to accomplish as its 5 plates a side.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jay you not training at gymll fix it no more, am sure you was a while back


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

bigjuice said:


> jay you not training at gymll fix it no more, am sure you was a while back


No I was last year though


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

yeh i remember mate. looking good still nice to see you still training hard, nice journal good luck fella


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Decline bench

bar 12

60kg 12

100kg 3

140kg 1

180kg 1

200kg 1

220kg 1

180kg 6






Dumbbell flyes

5kg 12

10kg 12

15kg 12

Cable crossovers

30lbs 12

30lbs 12

30lbs 12

low pully

30lbs 12

30lbs 12

30lbs 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Arms today, a music video was being filmed in the gym so was pretty packed.

Dumbbell curls

10kg 12

15kg 10

20kg 10

25kg 5

30kg 5

32.5kg 7

35kg 6

Preacher machine

30kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

Seated pushdowns

60kg 20

80kg 12

80kg 12

80kg 12

Rope pushdowns

30lbs 20

40lbs 12

50lbs 12

60lbs 12 30lbs 11


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Started digestive enzymes today as food intake is getting high.

Trained back today

Seated pulldowns

40kg 12

60kg 12

80kg 12

90kg 12

100kg 12

Seated Hammer pulldowns

80kg 12

120kg 12

160kg 12

180kg 11

T-bar row (underhand)

40kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

Bent over raises

10kg 20

10kg 20

10kg 20


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Had an accident on my bike a while ago so not been on , getting better now and back 2 the gym , time 2 get bigger and stronger .

Will be doing some videos of my training each week 2 show what I am doing to achieve my goals.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Off 2 the gym now for an arm session , need to be curling the 40kg dumbbells really soon .

Will be setting some goals today that I can work toward both short and long ones.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Dumbbell curls

15kg 12

25kg 10

30kg 10

35kg 6

40kg 4 (personal best)

Seated preacher curls

40kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 12

40kg 11

Cable overhead extensions

50lbs 20

100lbs 12

130lbs 12

150lbs 12

Cable pushdowns

50lbs 12

80lbs 12

110lbs 12

130lbs 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Goals for in 6 week

Bench 202.5kg

Decline bench 230kg

Squat 270kg

Deadlift 300kg


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg session today , legs still feel sore from last time and knees are a little stiff .

Have just been doing light squats atm so gona step it up now as just over a month till the end of the transformation comp , will also start using wraps again soon.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg training from thursday

Squats

bar 10

70kg 12

120kg 12

170kg 6

200kg 5

Hack squats

100kg 12

100kg 12

100kg 12

Seated calf raises

25kg 20

35kg 20

55kg 20

55kg 15

Standing calf raises

40kg 20

50kg 27


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Todays training

Incline bench

60kg 12

100kg 12

130kg 4

140kg 6 (pb as never really do this)

60kg 20

Incline flyes

17.5kg 12

25kg 12

25kg 12

Pec dec

40kg 12

60kg 12

75kg 12

87.5kg 12

Had 20g bcaa's intra workout

700cal shake post


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Not managed to go gym as moving house also not been on here cos had no internet.

Trained today hams and back

Deads (overhand grip no chalk)

bar 25

70kg 12

120kg 12

170kg 3

180kg 5

Chinups

12

12

12

10

Seated maxhine Hammer pulldowns

40kg 12

80kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

Seated ham curls

50lbs 20

70lbs 20

90lbs 12

110lbs 8

Lying ham curls

40kg 12

50kg 12

55kg 12

Standing calf raises

40kg 20

50kg 20

50kg 26


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

On my way to the gym now will be training chest, incline and flat bench for a change as last weeks session with incline bench seemed good and shoulder was fine.

Diet is going well not as much food consumed as I wanted last week but still a good amount, really gona push things for the last month of the transformation comp.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Incline bench

bar 12

60kg 12

100kg 12

120kg 8

140kg 7

60kg 12

Flat bench

60kg 12

100kg 12

100kg 12

Pec dec

40kg 12

55kg 12

65kg 12

Short and simple, had 20g bcaa intra workout and shake with egg wms and oats 30 mins after. Stopped using wrist wraps for the lest few weeks and will only use them for max lifts.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Gym time now will be training arms with biceps first, will also do some forearm work.

Will be doing heavy low reps mainly and also will be upping my bcaa intake to 30g


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Back from the gym and had a really good session

Dumbbell curls

15kg 12

27.5kg 12

35kg 8

40kg 4

Precher curls

30kg 12

40kg 12

40kg 12

30kg 12

Close grip bench

60kg 12

100kg 12

120kg 12

145kg 9

Rope pushdowns

40kg 12

50kg 12

60kg 12 40kg 10


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Feel awesome and motivated today weight is up another kg so at 92kg so thats a 4kg gain in 2 months and I am still lean no fat added or water. When gains slow or stop I will add more fats to my diet ie egg yolk evoo cashew nuts


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Been thinking about using pure oxygen during workouts to help with recovery , had a look at a few sites and it doesn't seem that expensive. Will probably do it for at least a month to see what benefits there are


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Feeling good again today diet is still going good not feeling bloated at all so digestive enzymes seem to be doing there job, training legs later today


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg training from last night

Leg press

80kg 12

160kg 12

200kg 12

240kg 12

280kg 8

320kg 6

360kg 12

Leg extensions

45kg 12

45kg 12

45kg 12

45kg 12

Lying ham curls

50lbs 12

75lbs 12

75lbs 12

50lbs 20

Seated ham curls

40kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 12

Calf press

80kg 20

100kg 12

135kg 12

140kg 12

100kg 20

100kg 20


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Gym time now for a light shoulder session, not trained shoulders for ages. Hopefully my shoulder will be fine and I can start doing some heavy presses again


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training from today

Smith shoulder press

Bar 12

40kg 12

60kg 12

80kg 10

100kg 6

Dumbbell flyes

10kg 12

20kg 12

20kg 12

Machine flyes

25kg 12

30kg 12

35kg 12

35kg 12

Reverse pec dec

40kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 12

50kg 12

weight 93kg today added 5kg in just over 2 month


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Food shopping today and got lots ov meat


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Long time no speak mate!!! Hows things?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Long time no speak mate!!! Hows things?


Things are awesome , am getting big and stronger 2.

Hows things going for you , you got a log again yet ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Incline bench

bar 12

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 3 (felt like my wrist was going to snap)

140kg 10 PB

Wide grip

100kg 12

60kg 15

Machine press

95kg 12

115kg 12

125kg 12

125kg 12

Pec dec

40kg 20

55kg 12

65kg 12

55kg 12

Low pully cable flyes

20lbs 20

35lbs 12

40lbs 12

40lbs 20

Started some Ultralife BCAA's very nice taste and mixed well had 3 servings intra workout


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Quick update am feeling good and looking alot bigger diet is still going well and I really think the digestive enzymes are working, sleep on the other had is fcuked as am having 2 much, I sleep 8-9 hours at night then 4 in the day. Not sure its to do with all the carbs am having as never normally make me sleepy ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Deadlifts

bar 20

70kg 12

120kg 12

170kg 12

190kg 12

Seated hammer pulldowns

40kg 20

40kg 20

40kg 20

40kg 20

Seated pulldowns

50kg 20

70kg 20

70kg 20

Squats

bar 12

70kg 12

120kg 12

170kg 12

190kg 12

Leg extensions

50kg 20

70kg 20

70kg 20

60kg 20

Seated calf raises

20kg 20

40kg 20

60kg 20

40kg 20

20kg 30

20kg 30


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Getting big


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Off to the gym 2 train arms , gona use high reps today and get a real good pump


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Your looking fcuking way way way bigget mate. Jesus your arms progresses silly amounts. W4nker. Lol.

No log mate. Can't because of the cvnt at work still. I'm off work with bad back have been for three months but physio making it better now and the same tw4t went into a meeting with my manager to tell her he has seen me everyday hammering the gym and deadlifting to try and cause trouble so cant have journals on here again cos the sly idiot reads it all and starts spreading bullsh1t. It'll be sorted soon.

Glad your doing good mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Your looking fcuking way way way bigget mate. Jesus your arms progresses silly amounts. W4nker. Lol.
> 
> No log mate. Can't because of the cvnt at work still. I'm off work with bad back have been for three months but physio making it better now and the same tw4t went into a meeting with my manager to tell her he has seen me everyday hammering the gym and deadlifting to try and cause trouble so cant have journals on here again cos the sly idiot reads it all and starts spreading bullsh1t. It'll be sorted soon.
> 
> Glad your doing good mate.


Hope you get sorted soon and let us know if you do start another journal


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Arm training from today

Close grip bench

Bar 20

60kg 20

80kg 20

80kg 20

Overhead dumbbell extensions

10kg 20

12.5kg 20

12.5kg 20

10kg 20

Cable rope pushdowns

50lbs 20

80lbs 20

100lbs 20

100lbs 20

Dumbbell curls

10kg 20

12.5kg 20

15kg 20

15kg 20

Machine preacher curls

20kg 20

20kg 20

25kg 20

25kg 20


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well I'm now prepped by bigjim mate so progress going to be great. We done a mini diet just to tighten up an dropped 2 stone but looking better for it. Back on it now and eating more, logbook of workouts increasing every week.

Must get a session soon????!!!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well I'm now prepped by bigjim mate so progress going to be great. We done a mini diet just to tighten up an dropped 2 stone but looking better for it. Back on it now and eating more, logbook of workouts increasing every week.
> 
> Must get a session soon????!!!!!


cool , my bike is fcuked atm , its broke down loads and its brand new. When its sorted we def need to sort something.

You still gona compete next year ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice session fella

Looking HUGE in pics, calves are crazy


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> nice session fella
> 
> Looking HUGE in pics, calves are crazy


took them at a good angle lol , calves look good from front but crap from side


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ermmm we will see mate. Personally I don't think I will be anywhere near the standard to compete and be competitive and I won't just compete for the sake of it. I want to do well not do it just for the experience.

Well I sold the supra and got a diesel vectra now so it won't cost me silly amount in fuel to get to Manchester. You going to the Brits? Will pick you up if you want mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ermmm we will see mate. Personally I don't think I will be anywhere near the standard to compete and be competitive and I won't just compete for the sake of it. I want to do well not do it just for the experience.
> 
> Well I sold the supra and got a diesel vectra now so it won't cost me silly amount in fuel to get to Manchester. You going to the Brits? Will pick you up if you want mate.


Yes I will be going , should be good, u gona watch the pro show 2 and go expo ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not sure mate would I need to stop over to do that?? Moneys tight so I'll stop on your sofa if so lol. Jk.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not sure mate would I need to stop over to do that?? Moneys tight so I'll stop on your sofa if so lol. Jk.


Not sure what time things are , if u needed 2 u could stay at mine


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cool that be great if I do need to stop over mate thanks for that. Will have a look into it and check the schedule.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

My current supps

23kg Protein

1.5kg BCAA

5kg Waxy maize starch

5kg Meltodextrin

10kg Oats

250g Glutamine

Digestive enzymes


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice ammount lol. I had 35kg protein in the kitchen at one point but just using it all up now before getting more. Im back to work tomorrow after 3 months off


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Incline bench

bar 10

60kg 10

100kg 10

140kg 3

150kg 6 PB

Decline bench

140kg 12

140kg 12

Pec dec

50kg 12

70kg 12

90kg 12

102.5kg 12

50kg 12

Low pully flyes

40lbs 12

50lbs 12

50lbs 12

50lbs 12


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good pressing mate!! I miss pressing heavy im not as strong as i used to be but getting back there. What you weigh at the minute? Any examples of your daily diet?

Im eating 5 solids a day and 1 shake (3 shakes if its a training day). Dont know why i used to struggle so much with food. just force it down.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good pressing mate!! I miss pressing heavy im not as strong as i used to be but getting back there. What you weigh at the minute? Any examples of your daily diet?
> 
> Im eating 5 solids a day and 1 shake (3 shakes if its a training day). Dont know why i used to struggle so much with food. just force it down.


I weighed in at 96kg this afternoon so probably 94kg in the morning , I keep forgetting to write diet down but its sh!t loads of food and shakes.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training today

T-bar rows

20kg 12

40kg 12

60kg 12

80kg 6

80kg 7

60kg 11

40kg 12

Seated hammer pulldowns

40kg 12

80kg 12

80kg 12

Seated wide grip rows

60kg 12

60kg 12

70kg 12

Reverse pec dec

50kg 12

60kg 12

70kg 12

70kg 12

Lying leg curls

35kg 12

45kg 12

55kg 12

60kg 12

Seated leg curls

70lbs 12

70lbs 12

70lbs 12

Seated calf raises

40kg 20

40kg 20

40kg 20

Standing calf raises

35kg 30

35kg 30

35kg 33


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one mate. I have hardly any shakes at all now and 5 solids a day. MUCH better.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Weighed in at 96kg this morning, slept 13 hours 8 at night and 5 in the day.

Bench

60kg 4

100kg 3

140kg 1

180kg 1 (felt very easy)

200kg (got but with slight spot so very disappointed)

140kg 12

100kg 20

Flyes

15kg 12

20kg 12

25kg 12

Seated machine pushdowns

60kg 20

80kg 20

60kg 20

Cable rope pushdowns

40kg 20

50kg 12

60kg 8


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*king good lifting there tonight mate.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Fu*king good lifting there tonight mate.


Thanks pal, need to get 200kg+ bench asap will def do it next week


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

200kg bench crazy. Would snap my arms.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> 200kg bench crazy. Would snap my arms.


I use odin wrist wraps (very stiff) , when not used them it has felt like my wrist would break lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I use straps too even in pathetic 115kg. I think I have genetically poor bones and joints cos cracked ribs twice in gym, and now smashed my back to pieces. Only so many straps and wraps you can wear lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I use straps too even in pathetic 115kg. I think I have genetically poor bones and joints cos cracked ribs twice in gym, and now smashed my back to pieces. Only so many straps and wraps you can wear lol.


lol I like not wearing them sometimes though to strengthen joints


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Gym now for some speed deadlifts and will be training back and biceps for a change as normal do back on own, but having a rest and going light as will be attempting a really heavy deadlift next week.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

1 week of the transformation comp left that I have entered on another forum and also 1 week left of my bulk so gona work extra hard then I will have 4 weeks off and will then start training for a bench press competition in october.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You have constant goals don't you and competitions. Bet your exhausted.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> You have constant goals don't you and competitions. Bet your exhausted.


I need goals so I have something to work toward and help keep me motivated , gona have 4 week when I wont push as hard and prob just maintain.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Gym time now for some legs, might video some of it 2


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

smash it buddy

look forward to vid


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just caught up properly on the journal mate

fckin awesome progress

strong as fck for bodyweight

good to see a journal like this going for it properly with food and weights


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look forward to the vid if you make one. Where the fck is this video with leg press and girls with thongs sat on it?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> just caught up properly on the journal mate
> 
> fckin awesome progress
> 
> ...


Cheers pal, need to get stronger as am not much stronger than I was when around 88-90kg



Suprakill4 said:


> Look forward to the vid if you make one. Where the fck is this video with leg press and girls with thongs sat on it?!?!?!?!?!?!


 Videoed my leg session , nothing brilliant but ok.

Need to get that video sorted asap as am sure it would be popular lol


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Just flicked through your journal good luck with all your goals


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

defo said:


> Just flicked through your journal good luck with all your goals


Thanks, everything seems to be going really well at the moment


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> Thanks, everything seems to be going really well at the moment


Happy days  I'm like you get bored focusing on one aspect of weight training- got to mix it up, my journal is on here check it out if you want - prep for the UKBFF fitness UK finals (competitive journals)


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

defo said:


> Happy days  I'm like you get bored focusing on one aspect of weight training- got to mix it up, my journal is on here check it out if you want - prep for the UKBFF fitness UK finals (competitive journals)


ha ha yes I have to have something to aim for, need lots of short term goals.

Will check it out


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training went well and got some video, not that good but will still upload.

Weight was 97.1kg keeps going up every day will try push for 98kg for next week (this will prob work out as 96kg am weight)


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterdays leg training highlights (video abit crap)


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Felt crap the last few days , food intake has still been good but not as good as normal. Got some new digestive enzymes that I will be starting soon so hope they are good as my last ones.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great video mate keep em coming. Your gym face is funny lol.

I might be having a night in Manchester with girlfriend soon mate so will let you know so can get a session if you want.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Great video mate keep em coming. Your gym face is funny lol.
> 
> I might be having a night in Manchester with girlfriend soon mate so will let you know so can get a session if you want.


Ha ha I know, it dont feel like am pulling funny faces at the time. Yes sounds good I need to get my bike sorted this week cos have to go 2 dewsbury so maybe could pop down yours then aswell and get a session at yours


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

My current diet, it does change slightly but this gives a good idea.

Meal 1 approx 700cal shake with wms, whey, egg white. (odd times I will start day with a meal)

Meal 2 meat with rice or potatoes ect approx 700cal again

Meal 3 shake same as meal 1

meal 4 same as meal 2

meal 5 after training shake same as meal 1

meal 6 takeaway or crap meal approx 1500 cals

meal 7 shake with casein egg yolk milk approx 700 cal

Total cals 5500-6000 cals per day


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wtf do you eat in a meal to get 1500 calories lol.

Yeah that's cool mate let me know and I'll see if I'm off work.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Wtf do you eat in a meal to get 1500 calories lol.
> 
> Yeah that's cool mate let me know and I'll see if I'm off work.


Been having domino's or fish and chips, and normally have cheese cake 2.

Yes I will do


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lol. Fcuking mental how lean you stay. I been eating so so clean and still can never keep abs. W4nker lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. Fcuking mental how lean you stay. I been eating so so clean and still can never keep abs. W4nker lol.


ha ha I know its awesome , now I have been constant with my eating I have started getting bigger and also have plenty of room 2 up the cals again if gains slow down.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wish I was like that. Do you do much cardio. You don't even have a really active lifestyle do you, seem to sleep non stop lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Wish I was like that. Do you do much cardio. You don't even have a really active lifestyle do you, seem to sleep non stop lol.


No dont do any but think am gona have to as my health is getting bad lol I hate cardio 2.

I have been sleeping loads while I have been growing.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I was like that when I hit 15 stone 10. Felt so unhealthy it was terrible. Couldn't sleep for snoring too much, walking up stairs was killer lol. Now I'm only 14.2 I feel great and do 20mins cardio a day but upping to 30 from tomorrow. What you weight at minute? Think I already asked can't remember.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I was like that when I hit 15 stone 10. Felt so unhealthy it was terrible. Couldn't sleep for snoring too much, walking up stairs was killer lol. Now I'm only 14.2 I feel great and do 20mins cardio a day but upping to 30 from tomorrow. What you weight at minute? Think I already asked can't remember.


97kg


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Bench day today , need a plan 2 get 200kg. Not sure if I should try 195kg before the 200kg so I get something on film before I had been jumping from 180kg to 200kg.

Iam so close with the 200kg I fcuking need to get it.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training went awesome

Bench

Bar 6

60kg 6

100kg 6

140kg 1

180kg 1 (flew up)

200kg 1 (pb)

205kg (almost got without a spot)

140kg 15 (pb)

Decline flyes

12.5kg 20

10kg 30

10kg 30

Pec dec

45kg 12

65kg 12

85kg 12

110kg 12

125kg 8 (pb)

200kg bench was easy and flew up, almost couldnt video it as forgot memory card but my mate had one.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

FCUKING AVE IT!!!!! awesome mate you got it in the end. Absolute mental strength seriously!!!!!!! You must be one of the strongest on here with a lift like that. Very envious.

Get the video up then!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> FCUKING AVE IT!!!!! awesome mate you got it in the end. Absolute mental strength seriously!!!!!!! You must be one of the strongest on here with a lift like that. Very envious.
> 
> Get the video up then!!


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/189437-200kg-flat-bench.html


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Trained arms today

Ez bar curls

bar 20

30kg 12

50kg 12

70kg 8

50kg 12

Seated curls

17.5kg 12

22.5kg 12

25kg 12

Hammer curls

25kg 12

25kg 12

25kg 12

Rope pushdowns

45kg 12

60kg 12

70kg 12

Rope kickbacks

25kg 12

25kg 12

20kg 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Off to the gym now for some hamstrings and calves and a little shoulder work.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Todays training

Seated ham curls

50lbs 20

70lbs 12

90lbs 12

110lbs 12

130lbs 12

150lbs 9

Lying ham curls

35kg 20

45kg 12

55kg 12

60kg 8

Standing calf raises

40kg 20

50kg 20

50kg 30

Side lateral raises

10kg 12

15kg 12

20kg 12

25kg 12

Seated calf raises

30kg 20

40kg 20

50kg 17

60kg 16


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

good sessions. Your EZ bar curls, 70kg is that including the bar? im fcuking useless on them i can only do 17.5kg a side!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> good sessions. Your EZ bar curls, 70kg is that including the bar? im fcuking useless on them i can only do 17.5kg a side!


yes that includes the bar , am gona start doing them more often as I normally do dumbbells.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That's a good weight. What's the bar actually weigh? About 10?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> That's a good weight. What's the bar actually weigh? About 10?


yes its 10kg


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

3 month progress pics http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/189871-my-3-month-transformation.html


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Gym today

Close grip low t-bar rows

20kg 12

30kg 12

40kg 12

45kg 11

50kg 11

Seated lat pulldown

70kg 12

90kg 12

110kg 6

125kg 6 (PB)

Close grip seated rows

60kg 12

80kg 12

90kg 10

100kg 8 (PB)

Seated iso row

50kg 20

50kg 20

50kg 20


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok I have come to the end of my bulk and will be having 3 weeks at maintenance cals and I want to be staying 95kg or above. 95kg but dry would be good, with regards to training bench press is my main goal and will no longer be doing singles and will be doing higher reps and working upto 180kg for hopefully 3-5 reps.

After the 3 week I will begin bulking again and start proper training for bench press comp.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just done some measurements

Chest 49''

Biceps 18''

Waist 35''

Quads 26''

Calves 16''


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> Ok I have come to the end of my bulk and will be having 3 weeks at maintenance cals and I want to be staying 95kg or above. 95kg but dry would be good, with regards to training bench press is my main goal and will no longer be doing singles and will be doing higher reps and working upto 180kg for hopefully 3-5 reps.
> 
> After the 3 week I will begin bulking again and start proper training for bench press comp.


Do you use bands or chains? Are press ups part of your routine?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

defo said:


> Do you use bands or chains? Are press ups part of your routine?


No as currently only lift raw but gona try equipped next year so will prob do band and chain stuff then.

never really used press ups in my training but I think they would be good for speed work, may start doing some.

Do you do any ?

I just watched a branch warren video and he was doing bands and chains and he did press ups at the end.


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> No as currently only lift raw but gona try equipped next year so will prob do band and chain stuff then.
> 
> never really used press ups in my training but I think they would be good for speed work, may start doing some.
> 
> ...


I have all ways lifted raw, I am not really interested in equipped.

I have used bands before not really sure if they improved strength or helped with sticking points but don't think they have negatively effected my bench so it's worth a try. I have also used bands doing squats, I find them helpful in the sense that you become more confident with going deeper using a heavier weight.

My shoulder dislocate due to gymnastics from a young age  and my chiropractor recommended press ups to help stretch out the chest muscle, since then haven't really had any problems with my shoulders, and they are a lot more supple- that can only improve strength 

If you try it let me know how you get on and if you think it helps!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

defo said:


> I have all ways lifted raw, I am not really interested in equipped.
> 
> I have used bands before not really sure if they improved strength or helped with sticking points but don't think they have negatively effected my bench so it's worth a try. I have also used bands doing squats, I find them helpful in the sense that you become more confident with going deeper using a heavier weight.
> 
> ...


I guess they would help with sticking points, think i will give them a try 

Will def be doing the press ups as I think they would really help.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Decided to have 5 days off training , will be back at gym 2moz training back then training hamstrings and claves on friday.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Gym time and ready to rock and roll, just had my superpump max courtesy of Protein Pitstop.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

whats it like mate. I have bought CRAZE and thats what it is, fcuking crazy!! i feel off my rocker on it, not nice at all and i have terrible comedown. Makes my kn0b temproarily like a s0dding cocktail sausage!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> whats it like mate. I have bought CRAZE and thats what it is, fcuking crazy!! i feel off my rocker on it, not nice at all and i have terrible comedown. Makes my kn0b temproarily like a s0dding cocktail sausage!


Thats what I feel like on hemo rage lol but it does give me that extra boast in the gym. The super pump was good but nothing spectacular, no huge amounts of stims though so thats good. Iam gona try a few dif ones and see what's what.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Well weighed in at 97kg so no drop even after 1 week of stopping bulking

Lat pullover on pulldown machine

35kg 12

40kg 12

45kg 12

50kg 12

30kg 20

Deadlifts

bar 12

70kg 12

120kg 12

70kg 34

70kg 30

Seated cabble rows

50kg 12

65kg 12

85kg 12

100kg 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Gym from today

Lying leg curls

45kg 12

50kg 12

60kg 12

70kg 12

75kg 8 (pb)

Seated leg curls

110lbs 20

90lbs 20

70lbs 30

70lbs 29

Standing calf raises

45kg 20

60kg 20

70kg 20

70kg 20

Donkey calf raises

150kg 20

200kg 20

250kg 20

300kg 11 (pb)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks good mate. Similar to my leg routine yesterday but I had quite a few exercises in there like single leg press - ouch!!!!!

Drop me a text when you can mate about whether your definitely going to Brits mate cos I'll pick you up if ya want and can get a bite to eat or something. I'm wearing an xxxxxl hoodie with 30 tshirts so you don't make me look like a skinny little boy. Lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks good mate. Similar to my leg routine yesterday but I had quite a few exercises in there like single leg press - ouch!!!!!
> 
> Drop me a text when you can mate about whether your definitely going to Brits mate cos I'll pick you up if ya want and can get a bite to eat or something. I'm wearing an xxxxxl hoodie with 30 tshirts so you don't make me look like a skinny little boy. Lol.


Yes am def going, ha ha I dont really feel big and I think I only look a little bigger than before.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Silly [email protected] Go look at the pictures again there's a massive difference lol. I don't even look like I train.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Silly [email protected] Go look at the pictures again there's a massive difference lol. I don't even look like I train.


lol but my waist is bigger so it takes away from it.


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks good mate. Similar to my leg routine yesterday but I had quite a few exercises in there like single leg press - ouch!!!!!
> 
> Drop me a text when you can mate about whether your definitely going to Brits mate cos I'll pick you up if ya want and can get a bite to eat or something. I'm wearing an xxxxxl hoodie with 30 tshirts so you don't make me look like a skinny little boy. Lol.


Are you going to walk with a swagger to!? Hehe :lol:

Are you going to the Brits? Will be good to meet you


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Today has been eventful going to dorchester for UKBFF south west , was a small show but had a few good competitors. Bikini and classic class stood out but was a very poor showing in the mr classes.

In my hotel now eating cookies lol.

Cant wait for gym 2moz.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> whats it like mate. I have bought CRAZE and thats what it is, fcuking crazy!! i feel off my rocker on it, not nice at all and i have terrible comedown. Makes my kn0b temproarily like a s0dding cocktail sausage!


My gf used to tell me off if I had it before going to gym then went to hers after :lol: She wasn't impressed


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

defo said:


> Are you going to walk with a swagger to!? Hehe :lol:
> 
> Are you going to the Brits? Will be good to meet you


Hahaha. Yep I'll be there so definitely be good to meet you.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Weight is now 96kg and I have dropped some water and half an inch has come off my waist.

Trained at Olympic gym today

Bench

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 12

160kg 4

160kg + chains 3

100kg 12

60kg 20

Dips

bw 12

bw 12

big chain 12

big chain 12

Pec dec

60lbs 12

70lbs 12

80lbs 12

80lbs 12

Low pully flyes (1 arm at a time)

30lbs 12

30lbs 12

30lbs 12

30lbs 12


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Looked to have put on a sh1t load of mass when I saw you last weekend buddy


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> Today has been eventful going to dorchester for UKBFF south west , was a small show but had a few good competitors. Bikini and classic class stood out but was a very poor showing in the mr classes.
> 
> In my hotel now eating cookies lol.
> 
> Cant wait for gym 2moz.


Are you going to the Kent classic this Sunday?


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> Today has been eventful going to dorchester for UKBFF south west , was a small show but had a few good competitors. Bikini and classic class stood out but was a very poor showing in the mr classes.
> 
> In my hotel now eating cookies lol.
> 
> Cant wait for gym 2moz.


Are you going to the Kent classic this Sunday?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

CJ said:


> Looked to have put on a sh1t load of mass when I saw you last weekend buddy


Need to put on some more lol, I start bulking again in a week and half.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

defo said:


> Are you going to the Kent classic this Sunday?


Yes just need to find a hotel, are you going ?


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> Yes just need to find a hotel, are you going ?


Sweet, yes I will be their! Are you supporting anyone in particular?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

defo said:


> Sweet, yes I will be their! Are you supporting anyone in particular?


There is a girl from another forum I go on competing, and will be meeting a few people from there.


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> There is a girl from another forum I go on competing, and will be meeting a few people from there.


Wicked, will be good to meet you in person!


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> There is a girl from another forum I go on competing, and will be meeting a few people from there.


Wicked, will be good to meet you in person!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

defo said:


> Wicked, will be good to meet you in person!


Cool, I seen you a few years ago at ukbff leeds.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Got my bike back now so can finally get to different gyms for a change of equipment and use stuff am not used 2.

Will be going 2 Protein Pitstop shop tomorrow, should be good.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Todays training

Nautilus machine

60lbs 12

80lbs 12

120lbs 12

140lbs 12

Seated pulldowns

60kg 12

80kg 12

100kg 10

110kg 7

Hammer pulldowns

30kg 20

30kg 20

30kg 20

Ez barbell curls

35kg 12

40kg 12

45kg 12

55kg 10

Preacher curls

30lbs 12

30lbs 12

30lbs 12


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Went to Protein Pitstop today and had a good chat, also got a tub of scivation xtend lemon lime sour.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Training shoulders tonight for the first time in a while and will be doing some pressing, hopefully shoulder will be ok and I can go heavyish.

Need to sort out a proper training routine for when I start bulking again in a week, cant wait to start again and get bigger.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate. If you make gains like you have recently will be a force to be reckoned with when you compete next, if bodybuilding is the route your going to take?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate. If you make gains like you have recently will be a force to be reckoned with when you compete next, if bodybuilding is the route your going to take?


Yes 100% competing next year, just not sure when.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Shoulder session

Seated smith press

Bar 20

30kg 12

60kg 12

80kg 12

100kg 8

110kg 3

120kg 3

130kg 3

140kg 5 (pb)

Lateral raises

15kg 12

20kg 12

25kg 12

15kg 12

Donkey calf raises

100kg 30

150kg 20

200kg 20

Standing calf raises

40kg 20

40kg 20

40kg 30

Really happy with this seen as not done any shoulder work for ages.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Lost another half inch on my waist so down 2 34'' now. Start bulking again this weekend and really cant wait, went to gym today at 6 and it was closed (forgot it was bank holiday)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good workout mate. I stopped doing delts for ages as didn't need any growth and worked on chest. Love doin them as part of push routine now!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good workout mate. I stopped doing delts for ages as didn't need any growth and worked on chest. Love doin them as part of push routine now!!


Thanks, think am gona start doing them again aslong as chest grows ok, might cut back 2 twice a week if things dont go as planned.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ya can't beat a delt pump eh. Love it!!! Never laughed so much with my gym partner 3 weeks into my first cycle. Had done delts and they literally exploded and looked so stupid in changing room. Had this terrible body and just massive delts stuck on lol.

Booking hotel next weekend mate next to Salford queys. Didn't realise it's literally 10 seconds away from where I done a bungee jump couple months ago.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ya can't beat a delt pump eh. Love it!!! Never laughed so much with my gym partner 3 weeks into my first cycle. Had done delts and they literally exploded and looked so stupid in changing room. Had this terrible body and just massive delts stuck on lol.
> 
> Booking hotel next weekend mate next to Salford queys. Didn't realise it's literally 10 seconds away from where I done a bungee jump couple months ago.


Ha ha , what time u normally train ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome chest session today

Incline bench

bar 12

60kg 12

100kg 8

140kg 5

160kg 4 (pb)

Decline bench

140kg 12

180kg 7

200kg 4 (pb)

Pec dec

60kg 12

70kg 12

95kg 8

110kg 8

125kg 9

Weight this morning was 95kg and I was looking miles dryer, will start doing videos from next week and will be trying 220kg decline press for 4-5 reps.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Today's gym

Standing lat pullovers

25kg 12

30kg 12

35kg 12

40kg 12

Chin ups (neutral grip)

bw 12

bw 12

bw 12

bw 12

Reverse pec dec

40kg 12

50kg 12

60kg 12

Deadlifts

Bar 20

70kg 20

70kg 20

70kg 20

70kg 17

Lying leg curls

40kg 12

50kg 12

65kg 10

75kg 6

80kg 5 (pb)

Seated leg curls

70lbs 20

70lbs 20

70lbs 20

70lbs 19 (all with lots of tut)


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Bulking starts this weekend and from next week I will be following a set training program. Will probably start a new journal that will include lots of videos as I will be filming most sessions.

Time to get huge :thumb:


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Looking great.

Respek!

:thumb:


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Body fat on them piccy's 6 % ?

What weight was you on the picture?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ampre said:


> Body fat on them piccy's 6 % ?
> 
> What weight was you on the picture?


Thanks, and no bodyfat was prob 14-16% and weight was 97.2kg


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Todays training

Dumbbell curls

20kg 12

25kg 12

35kg 8

40kg 5

Preacher curls

30kg 12

50kg 12

60kg 6

30kg 21

Cable curl (drop set)

60lbs 12

40lbs 10

25lbs 11

15lbs 9

Reverse grip barbell curls

25kg 12

25kg 10

15kg 11


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

i usually train about 6pm mate unless my training day falls on a weekend which is then usually about 12 - 1ish.

Whats diet plan going to look like for bulking now mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> i usually train about 6pm mate unless my training day falls on a weekend which is then usually about 12 - 1ish.
> 
> Whats diet plan going to look like for bulking now mate?


Pretty much same as before high shakes and plenty high fat meat, will post diet stuff up.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Gona start my bulking on monday or tuesday as had a few probs this weekend so couldnt start then.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hows the bulking going mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hows the bulking going mate?


Good, will be starting a new journal next week and will be doing video blogs for my bulk and lead upto my next bodybuilding comp.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome mate. what show are you looking at doing?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome mate. what show are you looking at doing?


UKBFF Northwest or Bodypower


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one mate. Should smash it


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one mate. Should smash it


Yes gona come in peeled at 89.9kg hopefully


----------

